# Sushi making tutorial



## J W (Mar 9, 2013)

Found a good video on how to make sushi, thought some of you might find it useful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUR4s1DE9J4DHzZYXMltSMAg&v=1Mm_5Z__TjQ&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

Well, we might...
Care to share it?


----------



## J W (Mar 9, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, we might...
> Care to share it?



Right, copy then paste. I always get that backwards.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 9, 2013)

Or, you can use the "Insert Video" button...

But in this case...


----------

